# Help Please Longines



## the bee (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,I have inherited my Late Fathers watch,it is fully boxed,has a personal inscription of the back with the numbers 26367355 then L7.606.2,he received the watch for 23 years service at Amoco (oil company),I have tried to find the watch via Google but cannot find it anywhere,any help would appreciated


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Greetings "new-bee" (do you like the play on words?). Some in focus pictures of the dial, caseback and movement would help in identifying it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mate. You could try contacting Longines directly - A quick search on t'interweb brings up this:

*Longines Customer Services*

*SG SERVICES*

Charter Court, Third Avenue

SO15 OJA SOUTHAMPTON

HAMPSHIRE

Phone : 0845 899 0086

Fax : 02380 646 900

Mail : [email protected]

I hope that helps anyway.


----------

